# Hi all you lucky warm people in Cyprus.



## ExPat to be (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi everyone. .. Well hopefully in a few months time I shall be moving out to my husband to be's man cave in the hills of Paphos and boy does that make me happy )). I've already earmarked Jonney Boo's as a rated Hair Salon. What I need from you lovely peeps is all the info and shared experiences surrounding the transition (leaving uk family & friends etc) plus any legalities I need to be mindful of. Over....


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

The most important info you have to know that many people very happy to move here but not so happy to stay.
Be careful. Not everything like it look a like at the first time. People very clever in life here. Most of them just playing stupid. 
It's something very common. White girl coming to CY to find a romantic and leave the island with full package of bad experience.


----------



## ExPat to be (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you for those wise nuggets of wisdom. Do you speak from experience? I will be coming to marry a man.. also an ex pat whom I've known for many years so sure I'll be ok. Any other tips?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Eaglepapa said:


> The most important info you have to know that many people very happy to move here but not so happy to stay.
> Be careful. Not everything like it look a like at the first time. People very clever in life here. Most of them just playing stupid.
> It's something very common. White girl coming to CY to find a romantic and leave the island with full package of bad experience.


For heaven's sake ... just check this posts of this member. Utter bull***t. Read through the past posts and don't rely on the ramblings of people who ...

Make up your own mind and good luck.


----------



## ExPat to be (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you ) ... Good job Im not easily put off..


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Eaglepapa said:


> The most important info you have to know that many people very happy to move here but not so happy to stay.
> Be careful. Not everything like it look a like at the first time. People very clever in life here. Most of them just playing stupid.
> It's something very common. White girl coming to CY to find a romantic and leave the island with full package of bad experience.


Hohoho! Eaglepapa is at it again! Had hoped you had been shot down when the hunting season reopened but guess all the "clever people" missed you!


----------



## ExPat to be (Oct 14, 2014)

Would someone enlighten me please? I joined this site to obtain tips and experiences however there's appears to be a subliminal thing going on surrounding a certain negative forum member called EaglePapa. Can someone shed some light? ; o)


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

There are always people including on this forum who always want to put a negative light on other people's plans, dreams and excitement. Its good enough for them but how dare anyone else think they can have a slice of that too. Its not unique to Cyprus or even this forum. 

Your best bet is to check out people's posting history, how many 'likes' they've received and read replies from lots of different posters before making decisions based on one person who tries to discourage you.


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Expat to be. Sorry you have been caught up in Eaglepapa's nonsense, _Shel's post is spot on. Some of us are quite normal honest
Everyone has a unique experience of moving to a different country, there is loads of great advice on this forum if you can take the time to look over old threads. Anything specific that crops up in your mind we can try to answer.


----------



## ExPat to be (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Shel, thanks for that ).. I'm sure EaglePapa had his own reasons for putting what he did and it certainly hasn't put me off. I'm not a negative person and neither is my man but I will look out for the "likes" as you said. I'm particularly interested in sharing 'departure from family'experiences as
this is going to be most painful for me.. x


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Leaving your family and friends behind is always the worst no matter which country you are moving to. The easier it would be for you to visit each other, knowledge you can book a reasonable priced flight if you so wished, time zones not being too far apart so you can talk on the phone or skype can make it easier. 

Though it really depends how close you are. If your sibling or parent whatever is your best friend and you have coffee and natter daily its going to be tough regardless. If they have jobs, kids etc and you see each other less its obviously easier. 

Though you will be making a new life, new friends, new family, new job. The more you throw into that the less you will get homesick.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Ann and I felt it was our lucky day when we discovered this forum, when I was researching our move out here. This became even more evident when I saw what other forums were like, with a level of aggression and vitriol that was most off-putting. In the last three years there has been very little negativity on this forum, and when people have stepped out of line - Veronica has cracked the whip ever so subtly.

Of course all forums have their share of opinion that is written as fact, and that needs to be considered. What I have always thought is that the vast majority of posters here do not post what they think people want to hear, but tell things as they are. There have been any number of people who have posted here, asking whether Cyprus is right for them and their families.

Sometimes the responses have been "negative" in that people have advised that jobs are scarce, schooling is expensive, private insurance for healthcare is required and many other things are mentioned that the poster may not have considered. These responses seem negative, but are the opposite. People genuinely care that would-be immigrants know what the reality of life in Cyprus is. 

It is a marvellous place to live but it is not for everybody. So, I am afraid, I am becoming less tolerant of posters who set out to be negative just for the sake of it. And if anybody doesn't like that, well that's just tough. I will fight tooth and nail (as a keyboard warrior) to keep this forum positive and friendly. Like Cyprus, it's a great place ... but not for everybody. In any event good luck and I hope things turn out well for you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am sure that as your man already lives here you know quite a bit about life here in Cyprus and he will be there to help you with the transition.

You talk about leaving family being the hardest part and that is the case for most people. However most of us will visit family once a year and when family come here for visits the time spent with them is real quality time. Also with things like skype you can talk to them face to face as often as you want so it helps a lot.

The trick is to enjoy what Cyprus has to offer. Don't be like so many Brits who sit in bars every day moaning about things instead of getting out and seeing the island. There is so much to see and as we found out again when we were in the Uk recently, a day out is much cheaper here than the UK. Whatever you do in the Uk you seem to be putting your hands in your pocket all the the time, high costs of car parking, entry fees to everything you want to go to, it all adds up and here it is so much cheaper and there is so much to do which costs nothing.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rema said:


> Hohoho! Eaglepapa is at it again! Had hoped you had been shot down when the hunting season reopened but guess all the "clever people" missed you!


My gun is cocked and lined up on someones head


----------



## ExPat to be (Oct 14, 2014)

Veronica said:


> My gun is cocked and lined up on someones head


Awww ma gawd! That'll leave a nasty mark in the morning! Haha ;o)


----------

